# exo terra replacement top



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey, 
Does anybody happen to know if its possible to get replacement mesh tops for the exo terra vivs? i got given a 45x45x45 but it is missing the mesh top, would be easier to buy one so i thought id ask before i start knocking something together..lol
Owen


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

use the search button this has been asked loads most people speak to exo terra if u cant just make a wooden 1


----------



## Kerm Designs (Aug 20, 2008)

I asked this before... you can contact hagen they supply the exo terras and you can buy a replacement mesh for £9.95 + £6 for p&p (45cm x 45cm)

OR (the free option)

if its faulty or damaged which mine was, you'd have to contact the shop/seller who you got your exo terra from and then hagen will send the replacement mesh to them who should then send to you.

If you bought the exo second hand you will probably have to buy a replacement mesh.

Hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks for that, is that just the mesh or the whole top panel, i was given the exo terra but the guy had it in storage for a couple of years and cant find the top for it. to be honest i have started to silicone perspex over the top now anyway but would be handy to know anyway


----------



## Kerm Designs (Aug 20, 2008)

It was the whole top section coz the clips that hold the top in place snapped pretty much straight away.:bash:
Ok no worries. Are you putting air vents in the perspex panel?


----------

